# Internet and buying X box in Abu Dhabi



## T virus (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi

Moved here just over a week now, and finally managed to get my apartment sorted out but already missing playing with my friends on my X box. I don't fancy having one sent from the UK to me so wondered if there are any recommendations for stores to visit 

Also Im after the internet broadband, Ive tried reading the blogs on Etislat website but the last one was posted in 2011 so not really helpful. Does anyone know the process of getting this including hopefully some UK Tv although Im not missing Eastenders  but will miss the Moto GP and F1

And of course any advise that I might need 

T Virus


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Just go to the Etisalat offices with the usual paperwork (passport/visa/ID card copy) and the money for the package. They also need the number of a phone line in the same building as where you live. 
You can get F1 live (in Arabic or English) on the Etisalat basic triple-play elife package (cable TV).
But UK TV you will need to pay more for more TV channels - or use a VPN on the internet. I know some people who use Apple TV as an alternative.
I'd try stores like Sharaf DG or Plug-ins for Xbox.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello T virus,

You could always watch the F1 live in Abu Dhabi in November


----------



## T virus (Aug 1, 2013)

Just got the broadband sorted out, just needed a copy of the tenancy and my passport and should be connected in 3 to 5 days. I don't know if it mattered but I'm Al Reef downtown and so they said they didn't need a phone line of a nearby apartment, not really sure on the speed compared to the UK but Im on the DH290 package at the moment with no TV Ill see how fast it is and then post when its all connected 

The best value X box Ive found was at Carrefour although a lot more than in the UK for a 250 Gig basic pack it was DH1149 and a third party plug and play kit DH90 games are more than the UK by along way so will be asking my mates to send them through to me, with them at nearly DH200 to DH300 each they are half that in the UK

Thanks Nikki; Great idea for watching the F1 live must admit had not thought about it do you know where to get tickets and how much they are???? And there is Bharin as well which is pretty close???


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

T virus said:


> Thanks Nikki; Great idea for watching the F1 live must admit had not thought about it do you know where to get tickets and how much they are????


The price varies depending on the package you want, it is well worth going for the full package if you are a big fan but it can be quite costly!

Here is the link to purchase tickets:

Yas Marina Circuit | Home of the Abu Dhabi F1 Grand Prix


----------



## T virus (Aug 1, 2013)

Think I spoke to earlier with the internet connection, just been into the shop and it was 3 to 5 days to look at the application. Its now all been approved and they will phone for the install within the week. Ill post when I finally get the call

But it looks like you have to keep going into the place and pestering them till you get a date


----------



## T virus (Aug 1, 2013)

All fitted and just need to check if its working but bloke came round last night and installed the new cables, server box and wireless router 6 days early!!!!!

Not sure if it was because Im in Al Reef downtown and they have a good service there but from when I went into the offices to getting connected took around 3 days better than the UK with BT.

What I needed to show was the passport and the signed tenancy agreement and everything else was sorted out, I didnt go for the TV package and just went for the 10mbps internet I do not know if this meant it was quicker but speaking to Etislat as soon as you are connected you can increase and decrease your package quite quickly i.e the same day.

Hope this will help other people who struggle to get connected


----------

